# delai de connexion wifi probleme



## Luvi (1 Mars 2009)

Bonjour a tout le monde,voila j ai vraiment un probleme depuis trop longtemps qui a apparu alors que tout fonctionné super bien,je m explique j ai tt d abord un macbook 2,4 GHZ intel core duo,2 Go 667 MHZ avec leopard  mac os x 10.5.6, et je n ai plus de connexion WIFI ou alors de temps en temps elle s affiche et ensuite part quand je me connecte a celle ci elle me demande ma clé WPA  a nouveau ,je la rentre et ca me dit "delai connexio" et poum pas de connexion,j ai changé ma clé WPA sur l interface free je la i enregistre donc pas de souci mais le mac garde en memoire l ancienne cle donc je la re rentre en manuel mais toujours pareil pas de connexion et mon reseau wifi apparait 2 sec et disparait !! comment je dois faire pour recupere ma connexion Wifi s il vous plait je craque ?!! je suis certes nouvelle sur MAC et j ai malgre tt essaye mais  certainement pas assez pour y arriver !!
merci de votre aide par avance 
Luvi


----------



## pierre22 (1 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Dans Application ouvrir connexion Internet sélectionner air port dans le champ réseau choisir autre.
Un panneau apparaît dans nom de réseau, clic sur triangle noir et sélectionner votre connexion. Par exemple :  Wanadoo ...

Dans le champ sécurité sans fil, choisir clé hexadécimale, et non mot de passe wep
saisir voir mot de passe.

Tenez moi au courant

Cordialement
--------------------
Pierre


----------



## Luvi (1 Mars 2009)

HEU MERCI de ta reponse mais tu vas me trouver bête mais dans le finder application je n ai pas connexion internet ? peux tu me dire comment acceder a cette fenetre ?merci et desole


----------



## Luvi (1 Mars 2009)

PARDON C est bon je suis donc allee sur pref reseau et j ai taper ma connexion et ensuite dans securite ma cle wpa et a prior yaaa ca marche je vais redemarrer mon mac pour voir si ca tiens !!je te tiens au courant merci beaucoup a tout de suite


----------



## pierre22 (1 Mars 2009)

Ce n'est pas bête, la preuve, c'est dans Application=>Utilitaires


----------



## Luvi (1 Mars 2009)

héhé bon et bien en tout cas ca a l air de fonctionner !! mais honnetement je suis allee ds application et dossier utilitaire et je n ai pas connexion internet (par curiosite pour la prochaine fois !!)mais en creant autre reseau et en entrant comme je te l ai dit ma cle wpa a priori je suis ca fonctionne merci franchement


----------



## pierre22 (1 Mars 2009)

héhé bon et bien en tout cas ca a l air de fonctionner !! mais honnetement je suis allee ds application et dossier utilitaire et je n ai pas connexion internet (par curiosite pour la prochaine fois !!)mais en creant autre reseau et en entrant comme je te l ai dit ma cle wpa a priori je suis ca fonctionne merci franchement

C'est dans application. Je n'esr pas été formel car je suis sur un ancien mac OS X.3.9 sans airport, et mon autre mac en air port est utilisé à autre chose pour environ une heure.
Content que cela fonctionne.
Si vous êtes nouveau sur mac
allez voir cette page spéciale résolution des problèmes.
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/probleme-macbook-255488.html#post5020804

Cordialement


----------



## Luvi (1 Mars 2009)

merci beaucoup ,je note l adresse a plus bonne journée.
Luvi


----------



## Luvi (2 Mars 2009)

Recoucou,ca a fonctionner un soir et poum rebelotte il me dis que mon reseau est pas disponible et qd je le selectionne toujours ce message de "delai connexion "je comprends pas ,j ai aussi rebooter 5 fois ma freebox au cas ou s il y avait une mise a jour mais à honnetement comment cela peut il fonctionne une fois et pas l autre ?please help


----------



## manu18e (3 Mars 2009)

J'ai le même problème sur MBA mac osx 10.5.5.

Je n'arrive meme pas a faire l'update en 10.5.6 du coup...

Je suis sur Numéricable (noos)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Mars 2009)

@ manu18e

Peux-tu te connecter en Ethernet, histoire de faire la MAJ?
Si après cela, ça ne marche toujours pas, tu pourra peut-être essayer la MAJ combo.


----------



## Luvi (4 Mars 2009)

Salut,oui je me connectes tres bien avec ethernet ,mais de quelle MAJ tu parles ?


----------



## Luvi (4 Mars 2009)

je viens de faire la mise a jour d aujourd hui de tous les logiciel dont airport ca a fonctionne mais je ne peux pas me connecter a internet j ai bien mon reseau mais pas de connexion internet yaaaaa


----------

